# Meldahl Dam



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

At Meldahl, I have heard that there is more luck fishing from the Kentucky side since that side has the spill water and the Ohio side only has the locks. Has any one here fished from the Kentucky side of the dam? Also, do I need a Kentucky license to fish on the Ohio from that side? 

My boss and a couple of guys here at work say that the water comes out on the Kentucky side and they have seen guys pull out some good size cats and wipers. I wanna go and check it out but I wanna get a fisherman's view of it before driving all the way out there.

Thank you.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

What you have heard is correct. I do not think you need a Ky liscense to fish from the river bank but I am not 100% positive, good luck...Abu65


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

You can just use your Ohio license at the dam. The big problem is there is a limited area to fish from the bank. Normally a crowd of folks are there on the weekend. These folks sometime get upset over lines crossing each other etc. There is an unofficial rule that skipjack fisher stay around the dead wall and old concrect area. the stipper fish right below the concret, catfisherman fish off the rocks below them.
The amount of water being let out is also a big factor as the quality of fishing at the dam. There are bigger stippers & hybrids there not sure about the catfish from the bank.

I would offer a suggestion you can get cats & strippers fishing the bank area at Schmidt field. The down river side of the ramp has a reasonable stretch of bank you can walk . The guys like to use chicken liver & night crawlers and cut bait fish. A second spot is the Serpentine Wall especially by the ice breakers by the purple people bridge. 

So these may work out as well and save you time and gas moneycompared to driving to Meldahl :F


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the respones. I will have to try out Schmidt Field. Over the weekend, my brother and I went to the Whitewater River off of US 50 in Cleves and caught 2 5lb channels, 2 small baby channels, 1 smallmouth, and a few bluegills and crappie. Caught the 5lb channels on cut bait using the bluegills. 

One guy caught a 2lb striper on a Rapala. We had no luch using Rattle Traps but the guys around there were saying the upper pool about 75 yards upstream holds pretty good.

Dont mean to be so tediuous, but how can I get the Serpantine Wall? I have passed it but do not really know how to get down to it.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The easyies way to the Serpentine Wall is go to the Cincinnati Public landing park you car there for Free then just walk up along the walk by the River. To get to the public landing drive down to the US BANK concert hall There is a stop light just a block EAST of the place. Turn left and go around the road to the river. There is an openinin to the landing right under the bridge. Remeber to brace your rods so they are not yanked into the river. Tight lines. nlcatfish :F


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for the directions. I will definately have to try it out and will post the results whether they be good or bad.


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Frist thing, if you fish off the bank on the ky side, you must have a fishing lic.
However the fishing is good when they bite, they bite and when they don't, they don't. Fish it like you would anywhere else on the big O. For cats, I like to fish about 2 to 3 hundred yards below the dam. 
If you are going to fish for stripers, they allways throw straight out in front of the locks, but they say you have to throw out to the 2nd lock. they use 2to3 oz crank baits to do this. It is tuff work to do this over a long time. they also use skip & shad on slip bob also. :B good luck but don't for get your KY lic.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. This agreement applies to Ohio and Kentucky residents only."

Therefore, you can fish the Kentucky shore of the Ohio with either state's license.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

If you go mid week never many folks fishing if you want to fish for strippers get some mag rattle traps 3oz plus a 9 plus foot surf rod and cast as far as you can its a lot of work but it can pay off big time.


----------

